
Why Has Seed Investing Declined? And What Does This Mean for the Future? - mcenedella
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/why-has-seed-investing-declined-and-what-does-this-mean-for-the-future-6a9572357130
======
ttul
“Traditional VCs have raised larger funds that allow them to pay slightly
higher prices and still hit preferred ownership sizes.”

Corollary: funds will offer large secondaries to small firms - buying back
founders and early investors - in order to deploy enough money to make the
investment metrics make sense for their large fund.

------
mathattack
Mark Suster writes great data-driven commentaries on VC.

